# Nach ca. 9(!) Jahren Arx Fatalis Patch



## kleinerSchuh (26. Januar 2011)

Hier gab es einige Spiele Umfragen wie welche Spiele Klassiker verdienen eine Fortsetzung & dergleichen. Dazu Probleme mit Win 7 & alten Perlen der Artikel in der Print.

Joowood zeigt sich von der Guten Seite. Und zeigt das Support nicht vergehen muss. Man könnte auch sagen warum nicht gleich so, aber das wäre undankbar. Jedem also selbst überlassen,
so oder so  den Patch nicht verpassen.

Es ist ein Rollenspiel das in Europa am 08.11.2002 erschien.
Der letzte Patch erschien 2003.
Arx Fatalis v1.17 (dt.)

Die Patches gibt es schon seit ca. 10 Tagen. Ich war ein wenig Usernews schreibfaul
Die Patches 1.21:
Deutsch
Patches and Fixes: Arx Fatalis v1.21 German Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com
Englisch
Patches and Fixes: Arx Fatalis v1.21 English Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com
Mehrsprachig
Patches and Fixes: Arx Fatalis v1.21 Multilanguage Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com
Arx Fatalis 1.21 Quell Code
Patches and Fixes: Arx Fatalis v1.21 Source Code - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

Zum Spiel (Quelle Gamershell Note 8 von 10)

9 Verschiedene Fähigkeiten
50 verschiedene Magische Sprüche
Magie System basiert auf Runen
verschiedene Waffen & Rüstungen
Große Welt mit vielen Überaschungen
Verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten für die Abenteuer
Viele Monster & Feinde

Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2011)

Nur Schade dass JoWood jetzt offiziell pleite ist... Vielleicht war das noch die letzte Aktion bevor die Dampfkessel ausgemacht wurden und die Feierabendtröte ihr letztes Lied gepfiffen hat ^^

Auf jeden Fall dankeschön für die Info!


----------



## kleinerSchuh (26. Januar 2011)

& Engel auf der Schulter.

Sagt der Teufel: Die wollen nochmal winken beim untergehen!

Der Engel aber spricht: Preiset den Herrn,
den Support habt Ihr gern!
Gruß


----------



## PontifexM (26. Januar 2011)

besser spät als nie


----------



## OdlG (26. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe, das Warten hat sich gelohnt und der Patch bringt 500 zusätzliche Spielstunden 

habe das spiele damals geliebt. überlegte neulich schon, es mir bei steam zuzulegen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Januar 2011)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Nur Schade dass JoWood jetzt offiziell pleite ist... Vielleicht war das noch die letzte Aktion bevor die Dampfkessel ausgemacht wurden und die Feierabendtröte ihr letztes Lied gepfiffen hat ^^
> 
> Auf jeden Fall dankeschön für die Info!



Jowood ist insolvent, nicht pleite. Oder weißt Du mehr?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (26. Januar 2011)

Das PCGH UeberWesen Höchstpersönlich.
[kleiner Kobold]
Etwas Nachsicht mit uns oh `ischer Meister der Schmerzen.

Die Wörter gern uns den Sinn verdrehen,
so das wir sie manchmal nicht recht verstehen.
[Deckung such]
Also aus der Insolvenz können Sie sich noch retten, wenn sich Leute finden die mit Joowood weiter arbeiten? Falls noch Aufklärung kommt schon mal:
Auch Gepriesen,
das Uerberwesen.
Gruß


----------



## X Broster (26. Januar 2011)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das noch die letzte Aktion bevor die Dampfkessel ausgemacht wurden und die Feierabendtröte ihr letztes Lied gepfiffen hat ^^


Oder die Vorstands-Änderungen tragen erste Früchte.


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2011)

es gibt einen bug mit dem Star Menü -> lösung


----------



## Gothic1806 (27. Januar 2011)

Den Patch haben sie bestimmt auf nen uralt Server gefunden als sie alle unterlagen für den Anwalt rausgesucht haben und gedacht besser spät als nie und ihn Veröffentlicht  .

Kommt durch ne Pleite auch mal was gutes raus ^^


Mfg


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jowood ist insolvent, nicht pleite.




Also fuer mich is das das gleiche.
Keine Kohle mehr is fuer mich Pleite ganz einfach
Jetzt bitte nicht den Unterschied posten bzw. erläutern


----------



## kleinerSchuh (27. Januar 2011)

Doch ruhig schreiben - es gibt einen Unterschied, mehr noch als Apfelsine = Orange.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Januar 2011)

Bei der Insolvenz geht man Pleite.
Ist man Pleite, hat man nichts mehr zum Pleite gehen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (27. Januar 2011)

@ ph1driver Danke für Deine Interpretation.
AMD war ja auch Insolvent, gibts aber noch. Oder wie war das?
Na auf jeden Fall habe ich mal von einem Klugen Köpchen vernommen, in Amerika bekommst Du noch eine Zweite Chance. Nachdem Du die Firma in den Ruin getrieben hast. So nach dem Motto, jetzt weiss er wie es geht. In Deutschland bist Du Pleite & bleibst es da Du gebranntmarkt wirst.
Da fällt mir Spontan Rammstein Text mit ...Amerika ist Wunderbar!... ein. Gruß


----------

